# Valley View,OH *Handsome* Carter M Bk/Tan 5YO



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Carter-Kennel 17: Petfinder

Carter is a 5 year old German Shepherd. He enjoys playing ball in the yard and going for long walks. 
WE CANNOT HOLD ANIMALS FOR ANYONE. ALL DOGS ARE ADOPTED ON A FIRST COME/FIRST SERVE BASIS TO QUALIFIED HOMES.
WE'RE OPEN TUESDAY - SATURDAY: 10:30 AM - 4:30 PM AND CLOSED ON SUNDAY AND MONDAY. PLEASE COME VISIT US!


Cuyahoga County Animal Shelter
Valley View, OH
216-525-PUPS


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*handsome boy needs HELP???*


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump


----------

